# Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?



## Tilo (28 November 2007)

Folgende Viruswarnung flatterte mir gerade ins Postfach. Was ist dran an der Geschichte?



> Sehr eilig!!!
> Bitte verteile diesen Hinweis an Deine Freunde, Familienangehörige und weitere Kontaktpersonen! In den kommenden Tagen solltest Du aufmerksam sein und keine eMail öffnen mit dem Betreff oder
> Anhang:
> "Einladung", unabhängig davon wer sie Dir geschickt hat. Es handelt sich um ein Virus, das eine Olympia-Fackel öffnet, die die gesamte
> ...



Bevor ich so eine Mail weiterleite würd ich doch gern wissen, ob das real ist, oder wieder nur -wie so oft in letzter Zeit- eine Falschmeldung...
Wo bzw. wie hab ich die Möglichkeit, das selber zu überprüfen?


----------



## katzenjens (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Hallo,

ich tippe mal auf Fake, oder auch Hoax genannt.
Schau mal hier: http://www2.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax.shtml
Dort findest Du alles zum Thema.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Ist wohl eine Falschmeldung:

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherheit/datenschutz/news/111243/


----------



## Tilo (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Hab ich mittlerweile auch rausgefunden. Guckst Du hier: http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/newsdetails/bundesamt-warnt-vor-falscher-viren-warnung/


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*



Tilo schrieb:


> Folgende Viruswarnung flatterte mir gerade ins Postfach.



E-Mail, die von unbekannten Absendern kommt ist  immer   Spam, der entweder selber 
virenverseucht ist oder Hoax.


----------



## Tilo (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> E-Mail, die von unbekannten Absendern kommt ist  immer   Spam, der entweder selber
> virenverseucht ist oder Hoax.



Cheffe, der Absender ist mir wohlbekannt...und auch dafür, dass er wissentlich keinen Spam oder Hoaxe versendet. deswegen war ich etwas verunsichert für einen Moment...
Hat sich aber mittlerweile aufgeklärt.


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*



Tilo schrieb:


> Cheffe, der Absender ist mir wohlbekannt...und auch dafür, dass er wissentlich keinen Spam oder Hoaxe versendet....


Dann solltst du den Betreffenden umgehend nicht nur bezüglich dieser Mail aufklären, sondern 
grundsätzlich. Er muß es dann ja wohl etwas unbedarft weitergeleitet haben.


----------



## Tilo (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Soeben geschehen. Mit Verweis auf den Link von Heiko. (siehe weiter oben in einem meiner früheren Postings in diesem Thema)


----------



## Wembley (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Diese Mail wird seit letzter Woche wie wild hin- und hergeschickt bzw. weitergeleitet.


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2007)

*AW: Virenwarnung real oder doch nur Fake?*

Dieser Hoax ist uralt (mindestens 2001) und  taucht alle Jahre wieder in  Variationen  auf 
http://www2.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/vcardtxt.shtml

http://computer.t-online.de/c/13/46/65/08/13466508.html


> Virenwarnungen kommen nicht als Kettenbrief


----------

